# Würden Sie gern ein neues Runden-Strategiespiel im Stile von Battle Isle und Panzergeneral spielen?



## Administrator (11. Mai 2005)

*Würden Sie gern ein neues Runden-Strategiespiel im Stile von Battle Isle und Panzergeneral spielen?*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.


----------



## Frighty (11. Mai 2005)

*AW: Würden Sie gern ein neues Runden-Strategiespiel im Stile von Battle Isle und Panzergeneral spielen?*

An Imperialismus 3 hätte ich vielleicht Interesse, der erste Teil hatte mich damals lange gefesselt.


----------



## armundhaesslich (11. Mai 2005)

*AW: Würden Sie gern ein neues Runden-Strategiespiel im Stile von Battle Isle und Panzergeneral spielen?*

Panzergeneral 3 war ja wohl genial.........


----------



## Nali_WarCow (11. Mai 2005)

*AW: Würden Sie gern ein neues Runden-Strategiespiel im Stile von Battle Isle und Panzergeneral spielen?*

Würde ich auf jedne Fall gerne wieder Spielen. Ist mal was ganz anderes als die vielen „Rushgames“ heutzutage. Obwohl ein kleines Bißchen Rundenstrategie gibt es ja durch Massive Assault bzw. Domination. Jedoch leider mit etwas weniger Möglichkeiten / Komplexität. Dennoch, besser als nix.


----------



## PapaPeter (18. Mai 2005)

*AW: Würden Sie gern ein neues Runden-Strategiespiel im Stile von Battle Isle und Panzergeneral spielen?*

Klar klar, auf sowas warte ich seit Jahren schon, spiele immernoch per E-Mail Battle Isle 3 und Panzer General war ja wohl auch geil. Die sollten nur nicht wieder so schnell durchzuspielen sein und vieleicht etwas freier. Man sollte auf einer Weltkarte seine Armeen verschieben können und bei aufeinandertreffen zweier feindlicher in den "alten" Modus umschalten. ABer auf jeden Fall her damit!!!

PS: Hat jemand Lust auf ein BI3 Match?


----------



## maxx2003 (19. Mai 2005)

*AW: Würden Sie gern ein neues Runden-Strategiespiel im Stile von Battle Isle und Panzergeneral spielen?*

[X] Kommt auf das Spiel an


----------



## Herbboy (19. Mai 2005)

*AW: Würden Sie gern ein neues Runden-Strategiespiel im Stile von Battle Isle und Panzergeneral spielen?*

so was wie battle isle wär gut, würde ich gerne wieder mal zocken.


----------



## LowriderRoxx (19. Mai 2005)

*AW: Würden Sie gern ein neues Runden-Strategiespiel im Stile von Battle Isle und Panzergeneral spielen?*

Was ein Zufall ... am Montag habe ich mir Battle Isle 2 mal wieder rausgesucht und es seitdem gelegentlich per DOS-Box gezockt. Es hört sich zwar nach der alten "damals-war-alles-besser"-Floskel an, aber BI2 hat mich wesentlich mehr gefesselt als Brothers in Arms oder Swat 4. Seit nunmehr 11 Jahren hab ich Battle Isle 2 und seit bestimmt 9 Jahren hab ich es nicht mehr installiert. Trotzdem erinner ich mich noch an die Reichweiten, etc der verschiedenen Einheiten. Ich weiss nicht einmal mehr den Namen von auch nur einem einzigen Charakter aus Brothers in Arms ... zumindest in meinen Augen sagt das schon einiges aus.

Die Grafik ist grausam, das Midi Geplärre unerträglich, der Zug des Computers dauert eine Ewigkeit ... aber die Substanz ist da und das ist alles was zählt. Und es hält länger als 6-10 Stunden ... wesentlich länger. 

Als ich Panzer General 3D das letzte Mal installiert hatte, konnte ich den XP Patch nicht mehr finden, daher bekam ich es nicht zum Laufen. Vor ein paar Monaten ist mir der Patch über den Weg gelaufen, aber mein PG3D ist weg. Fakt ist, auch das würde ich liebend gerne mal wieder spielen. 

Um die eigentliche Frage zu beantworten: Jein.
"Im Stile von" ist mir zu wage. Es gab weitere rundenbasierte Spiele, aber die Szenarien, die Atmosphäre stimmte einfach nicht. Für eine Neuauflage von Battle Isle im Stile von Teil 3 oder einen weiteren Panzergeneral würd ich allerdings ohne Zögern Geld locker machen. Vorrausgesetzt die lassen die Finger von einer teuren 3D Engine ... 2D Hexa reicht nicht nur aus, sondern ist besser geeignet.


----------



## Herbboy (19. Mai 2005)

*AW: Würden Sie gern ein neues Runden-Strategiespiel im Stile von Battle Isle und Panzergeneral spielen?*



			
				LowriderRoxx am 19.05.2005 22:46 schrieb:
			
		

> . Vorrausgesetzt die lassen die Finger von einer teuren 3D Engine ... 2D Hexa reicht nicht nur aus, sondern ist besser geeignet.


du kannst ohne weiteres auch bei feld-basierten games eine 3D-grafik miteinbauen. man muss nur dafür sorgen, dass die felder nocht als solche erkennbar sind. aber ansonsten spricht nix dagegen, dass man auch ranzoomen und drehen kann und echte licht/physikeffekte bei explosionen und kämpfen stattfinden.


----------



## davidian2000 (19. Mai 2005)

*AW: Würden Sie gern ein neues Runden-Strategiespiel im Stile von Battle Isle und Panzergeneral spielen?*

panzer general fand ich super, hatte nach 2 wochen die usa erobert   

battle isle hab ich kurz angespielt - hat mir überhaupt nicht gefallen   

vorteilhaft ist natürlich, dass man nicht ständig unter zeitdruck schlachten kämpfen muss....denn mit pause-funtion hasse ich zu spielen..


----------



## addi81 (20. Mai 2005)

*AW: Würden Sie gern ein neues Runden-Strategiespiel im Stile von Battle Isle und Panzergeneral spielen?*

Das waren noch Zeiten  miese gfx und trotzdem Stundenlanges Spielvergnügen (pro Level)  gerne wieder.

Bin großer Battle Isle 2 & Panzer General 1 bis Unternehmen Barbarossa-Fan


----------



## Fanator-II-701 (20. Mai 2005)

*AW: Würden Sie gern ein neues Runden-Strategiespiel im Stile von Battle Isle und Panzergeneral spielen?*

Aber logo.
Panzergeneral 3D hat mich, auch aufgrund des Editors, wochenlang gefesselt. Weiterhin zähle ich diesbezüglich auch noch "EastFront" und "WesternFront" von TalonSoft zu meinen persönlichen Favoriten. Diese beiden Teile spiele ich auch jetzt ab und zu noch auf meinem Zweitrechner (PII 333 mit Win9 und bin aufgrund der enormen Spieltiefe und des hohen Realitätsgrades immer noch begeistert.
Wenn man so epische Sachen mit ner neuen Grafikengine aufpeppt, den Detailreichtum und den strategisch/taktischen Tiefgang beibehält sowie die dazugehörigen Editoren mitliefert, hätte ich wieder auf Jahre was zu tun


----------



## LowriderRoxx (20. Mai 2005)

*AW: Würden Sie gern ein neues Runden-Strategiespiel im Stile von Battle Isle und Panzergeneral spielen?*



			
				Herbboy am 19.05.2005 23:33 schrieb:
			
		

> du kannst ohne weiteres auch bei feld-basierten games eine 3D-grafik miteinbauen. man muss nur dafür sorgen, dass die felder nocht als solche erkennbar sind. aber ansonsten spricht nix dagegen, dass man auch ranzoomen und drehen kann und echte licht/physikeffekte bei explosionen und kämpfen stattfinden.


Man kann, ja. Die Frage ist jedoch, muss man? 
BI4 verwendete eine 3D Engine auf Hexa-Basis. Sicherlich sah es wesentlich besser aus, aber hat es zusätzliche Funktionalität gebracht? Ich bleib weiterhin dabei, es müssen nicht Sachen implementiert werden, nur weil man es kann. Ein Runden- wie auch ein Echtzeitstrategiespiel kann noch immer eine liebevoll designte 2D Umgebung verwenden und trotzdem erfolgreich sein - zu einem wesentlich geringeren Preis. 

Ich muss allerdings zugeben, dass ich mit einer 3D Karte eher leben könnte als mit einem pseudo Runden/Echtzeit-Hybriden wie BI4. 

Werd erstmal sehen, ob ich noch irgendwo Battle Isle 3 bekommen kann. Hab mein Original so oft verliehen, die CDs sind vollkommen zerkratzt, einige Sektoren können nicht mehr gelesen werden.


----------



## PapaPeter (20. Mai 2005)

*AW: Würden Sie gern ein neues Runden-Strategiespiel im Stile von Battle Isle und Panzergeneral spielen?*

Was sie mit der Grafik machen ist mir eigentlich egal, es sollte Rundenbasiert sein, Viele Statistiken haben (Abschüsse usw.), die Einheiten sollten sich entwickeln, also fast wie gehabt, nur nix innovatives einbringen, was das spannende am Strategiespiel zerstört.
Wie gesagt: Eine hexafeld Weltkarte (jedes Feld hat eine eigene Karte) zum Armeen verschieben und verwalten/Aufrüsten im Stile von Strategic Command nur halt die Welt und nichtnur Europa, von mir aus noch Diplomatie und wenn Armeen aufeinanderteffen halt den  "altenabergenialen" Modus...
bei PG
-kein Scifi
-realistische Einheiten wie bisher
-keine oder nicht nur geschichtliche Kampagnen, sondern freies Spiel
bei BI
-mehr große Parteien
-bessere KI
-Die Einheiten besser ausbalancieren (Kosten Kampfdrohne = 16 Energie ; ein zu nix zu gebrauchender Genom-Jäger = 18 Energie)
Amen


----------



## Herbboy (20. Mai 2005)

*AW: Würden Sie gern ein neues Runden-Strategiespiel im Stile von Battle Isle und Panzergeneral spielen?*



			
				LowriderRoxx am 20.05.2005 11:42 schrieb:
			
		

> Man kann, ja. Die Frage ist jedoch, muss man?
> BI4 verwendete eine 3D Engine auf Hexa-Basis. Sicherlich sah es wesentlich besser aus, aber hat es zusätzliche Funktionalität gebracht? Ich bleib weiterhin dabei, es müssen nicht Sachen implementiert werden, nur weil man es kann. Ein Runden- wie auch ein Echtzeitstrategiespiel kann noch immer eine liebevoll designte 2D Umgebung verwenden und trotzdem erfolgreich sein


 natürlich, ich sag ja nur, dass man nicht strikt gegen 3D sein sollte, so hörte sich das halt vorher bei dir an. von einem "muss" war ja nie die rede.



> - zu einem wesentlich geringeren Preis.


 naja, das ist so ne frage, ob das nur wegen fehlender 3D-engine dann preiswerter wird... die einheiten usw. werden die sicher so oder so in 3D-programmen entwerfen und nicht "von hand" aus der ISO.sicht zeichnen. d..h die kosten für das 3D-modeln fallen eh an.


ps: wie fandest du eigentlich incubation? war ja auch rundenbasiert, nur halt mit wenigen einheiten.


----------



## LowriderRoxx (20. Mai 2005)

*AW: Würden Sie gern ein neues Runden-Strategiespiel im Stile von Battle Isle und Panzergeneral spielen?*

Incubation hatte ich "damals" nur kurz die Demo angespielt, war irgendwie nicht mein Ding. 

Ich muss allerdings zugeben, der Charm von Battle Isle lang auch darin, dass es fuer mich damals noch was besonderes war. Aces of the Pacific, Comanche, Warcraft, Ufo/XCom ... es waren qualitativ vielleicht keine Geniestreiche, aber es war was Neues. Und dazu gehörte auch Battle Isle. Abgesehen von Max Payne und Mafia hab ich seit 5-7 Jahren nichts neues mehr gesehen, vielleicht kommt daher mein ueberschwengliches Verlangen nach eigentlich bereits veralteten Genre's/Technologien.


----------

